# Overstayed in uk.



## Shazy12000 (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi. I was on a student visa in england. However, unfortunately, the license of the College where I studied from April-2013 to November-2013, was revoked by the UK Border Agency in November-2013. 
I continued to remain in the UK for approximately four months after this because I hoped to obtain admission to a new college. I then decided to return to my home country, Pakistan. 
When I was leaving the UK, I was informed by UKBA officials at the Manchester Airport that they had served a notice asking me to leave the UK at my old residence address. I was not aware of this notice. Hence, I provided evidence of my new address to the UKBA on-the-spot. 
I just want to know if it will effect my student visa applications for Australia. Or should i need to mention it in my application as i returned within the date mentioned on my visa ?


----------

